# Problems posting pictures ????



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2018)

Morning everyone, Just wondering if anyone is experiencing problems posting pictures?? Tried to upload a picture on a post this morning and it is not happening, just sitting there spinning as if it is loading.... I have done this before and no problems, is there something new or have I just screwed this up all of a sudden???


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 25, 2018)

AB I had a problem also. I finally just dragged them over to the post and presto chango they showed up. 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep,same prob on my phone.Either takes forever to load or doesn't at all.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, was a bit wonky for me but don't remember it happening before.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 25, 2018)

I had a problem yesterday where clicking on the camera icon didn't bring up my "media gallery." That now seems to be working.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 25, 2018)

I gave it up haven post anything probably since new forum started.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2018)

I only use the Upload a File 
Have no problems just follow the steps easy
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 25, 2018)

Hope it doesn't happen often.







This took 8 seconds to get on.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2018)

It is working fine now... Nutts... Nice pick rings....


----------



## cmayna (Jan 25, 2018)

Posting a pic from my computer is still not working.  Getting old!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Posting a pic from my computer is still not working.  Getting old!


Do you try the " up load a file " option ? Slow . but pretty easy


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## cmayna (Jan 26, 2018)

Just tried again and sure enough:

"There was a problem uploading your file"  Thank goodness that I have my cel  phone.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Just tried again and sure enough:
> 
> "There was a problem uploading your file"  Thank goodness that I have my cel  phone.



Cmayna how big is the file your attempting to upload. I tested from my computer with your forum permissions and had no issues so I am trying to figure this out for you.

Let me know.

Brian


----------

